# Pics of our newest Pitbull



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are some pics of the newest addition to our pit clan. Its a female blue nose I got for my girl for her B-day. Sorry for the bad pics we dont have many yet. We took these pics at when we went camping over the weekend.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What a cutie-
Will like seeing more pics as it grows out....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Aww super cute Pit! Definately want to see more pics


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Where can I get one?

Oh wait, their banned in my area. GAH


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks yall! I will be posting lots of more pics and mabe a vid or two later. We realy like her she is soo cute!!


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

nice looking pit.. she woudl go good with my male i have..lol lol


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

bigred said:


> nice looking pit.. she woudl go good with my male i have..lol lol


cool i see your avatar. have you posted any other pics of him? if not you should, there are a few ppl on here that have pits and lots that like them


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful man, very cute.

The sign on the ground kills me..."Camp *******"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful looking dog and blbig beat me too the punch loving the sign on the ground!!!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

wish I could own one but dumbass McGuinty! anywayz beautiful dog!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I can see her growing in the pics! Haha.

Cute pup... for now.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that is the cutest thing ive seen for awhile. awesome lil pup

love the last pick with the older pit. he looks badass


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

nice blue pup. what line is it???
i just got myself a new pup too!!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Beautiful man, very cute.
> 
> The sign on the ground kills me..."Camp *******"


Haha yeah we always make some goofy signs for our camp site LOL


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> that is the cutest thing ive seen for awhile. awesome lil pup
> 
> love the last pick with the older pit. he looks badass


Thanks and thanks!! The one in the last pic is Dually, he is our 2nd youngest now and hes a lil over a year old. Here is a couple of pics of him


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

BUBB$ said:


> nice blue pup. what line is it???
> i just got myself a new pup too!!


Im not shure of all her blood lines yet as i still need to send her papers off. I do know she has Sky, Dillinger, Quake, Razors Edge and I think the girl said Gotti
Here are some pics of Sky, Dillinger and Quake

Sky








Dillinger








Quake








those are her grandparents

this is her mom 
Eve


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

All the pics are awesome, the pup's eyes are really sweet.

The pic with the signs is hilarious


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Those big pits are beasts And the pup is too cute, nice dogs ya got man


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Those big pits are beasts And the pup is too cute, nice dogs ya got man


Thanks! Only the brindle (Dually) and the pup are mine tho, the others are pics of the pups fam that i found on the net I have 2 other pits and will post some updated pics of them soon for you all to see


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Pit_man said:


> nice blue pup. what line is it???
> i just got myself a new pup too!!



View attachment 181037

[/quote]

is that razors edge bloodline? AWWW man i miss my pit - :edit: "pits" so much























i had a gotti and razors edge pit. one male one female







best investment of my life next to my p's but definitely missed







both died, my bastard neighbor shot them while they where in the back yard of my mom and dads house one night cause he was drunk and kept shaking the fence so they kept barking at him....when i heard the shots i went over there with my brass knuckles and i beat the sh*t out of my neighbor and i went to jail for felony assault yada yada and that's basically why i wasnt here for a good 3-4 years. sh*t makes me tear up every time i think about it man


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

No0dles said:


> nice blue pup. what line is it???
> i just got myself a new pup too!!



View attachment 181037

[/quote]

is that razors edge bloodline? AWWW man i miss my pit - :edit: "pits" so much























i had a gotti and razors edge pit. one male one female







best investment of my life next to my p's but definitely missed







both died, my bastard neighbor shot them while they where in the back yard of my mom and dads house one night cause he was drunk and kept shaking the fence so they kept barking at him....when i heard the shots i went over there with my brass knuckles and i beat the sh*t out of my neighbor and i went to jail for felony assault yada yada and that's basically why i wasnt here for a good 3-4 years. sh*t makes me tear up every time i think about it man








[/quote]

that sucks dude, sorry to hear it


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^

x2


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah it does x3 /\









thanks though guys... it is what it is...


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

yeah, thats nice.. them razor's and gotti are off the hook..
i just picked up black female 100% razor's edge a month ago.
The mother and father of this pup was some badass!!!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

how much do they cost nowadays? i picked mine up from a kennel in N.C. paid 1200 with papers and all

that was like ~8-9 years ago


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

they range about $1000 to $3500 w/papers and they are really fat.
Or if you have areally ugly set of Parents, then $300 to $600...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

BUBB$ said:


> they range about $1000 to $3500 w/papers and they are really fat.
> Or if you have areally ugly set of Parents, then $300 to $600...


Is this as a pup?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

BUBB thats a great looking pup. 
i really like the look of pits. although i think they are band in the UK


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> they range about $1000 to $3500 w/papers and they are really fat.
> Or if you have areally ugly set of Parents, then $300 to $600...


Is this as a pup?
[/quote]

yeah for a puppy  but at least you know youre getting your moneys worth! everything will be on premises for you to check out and they are very very well taken care of etc. if you have a funny feeling when you get there definitely turn around and go somewhere well known and recommended/certified


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

No0dles said:


> they range about $1000 to $3500 w/papers and they are really fat.
> Or if you have areally ugly set of Parents, then $300 to $600...


Is this as a pup?
[/quote]

yeah for a puppy  but at least you know youre getting your moneys worth! everything will be on premises for you to check out and they are very very well taken care of etc. if you have a funny feeling when you get there definitely turn around and go somewhere well known and recommended/certified
[/quote]

Thank You, I don't plan on getting any more pet any time soon though.

BUBB great looking pup!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

so cute! I miss my pit mickey.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

cute little shitter you got there pit. Good to see you around on the forum again


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

nice pup! i wish mine was still that small. i would get another one but they're ban in toronto!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

BUBB$ said:


> yeah, thats nice.. them razor's and gotti are off the hook..
> i just picked up black female 100% razor's edge a month ago.
> The mother and father of this pup was some badass!!!
> View attachment 181063


Nice pup!! How old in that pic? Be shure to take and post more!


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

this pic. i just took it last week. she's @ 3 months last monday.
thanks!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

your dog is huge for a puppy! heres mine when i brought her home.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Some pics of the dogs swiming at my mom's on my b-day!

Lil' Dixie dog








My boy's








Rolex and Dually dog








Rolex swims like a champ
















Dually's bout to jump in!!








Dually dog cant swim very good! He jumps in head first tho!!








I'll help you with that toy buddy boy!








My girls


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Nice Looking Dogs Pitman. I am a little Jelouse. Me and my girl live in a condo on the third floor. So it would not be fair of us to get a dog. But as soon as we find and acerage that we like a dog and a quad will be the first things I get.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice pitbull I have a boxer but most people think hes a pitbull.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Awesome looking dogs pitman


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks yall!! They are a fun bunch! I will keep updating with pics of the pup as she gets bigger.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome pictures - what bloodline are they?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Very nice animal, keep up the good work.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

oh hi guys, whats going on in this thread


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> Awesome pictures - what bloodline are they?


My brindle's arnt reg... I could have just didnt realy care but the blue is reg.. some of the blue pups bloodlines are on the first page. i still need to send of for her papers to see all of them

haha i didnt know that is michael vick. very funny! pls dont post anymore pics of that loser in my thread! ty


----------

